# Load Center Location / Garage Door



## wannabebuilder (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a 34" wide wall next to my 7x9 garage door. Is there any distance that panel MUST be from garage door? A 14" wide panel will leave 10" on either side if mounted dead center of the wall. I could offset it up to 5" if nessessary but would look best centered. Meter socket & mast will be on outside of this wall. Meter socket is 8" wide so that leaves 13" to G. Door opening.
There are no windows nearby to worry about just the G. Door.

Thanks.


----------



## JoeD (Jan 12, 2007)

There is no requirement for a panel to be a certain distance from a door.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 14, 2007)

Sounds like a plan to me, center up and charge!
Glenn


----------

